# Grand River in Lowell



## tjpm (Oct 22, 2002)

Under normal water conditions, is the Grand River in Lowell accessible with a 15 ft v-bottom boat or is too shallow? I've heard reports of decent smallmouth and walleye fishing in that area of the Grand. I just wasnt sure if this was accessible by boat or wading. Hard to tell with the current river levels. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## smokepole (Mar 13, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

PM sent as well. Water hasn't been normal for most of this year.


----------



## tjpm (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm a newbie to the site. What may I ask is a "pm"?


----------



## rtj1981 (Oct 29, 2005)

A PM is a private message. People use them if they want to let someone know something without the rest of the people on the board knowing.


----------



## tjpm (Oct 22, 2002)

Got it! Thanks for the replies. Son and I were in Lowell last week for a high school skeet shoot and loved the area. Looks well worth the two hours drive just to fish a new spot. Sucess or not.


----------



## RiverRat22 (May 19, 2010)

Not to butt in but I drive through lowell all the time between home and school and have wondered about this section as well!! If anyone if feeling genrous I have a 14 footer with a 9.9 and would love to take it out in this section and am interested in how the depth is through this area?? Would love to fish for anything from walleye to cats and would really appreciate any information on the section!! Thanks in advance and if anyone would like to go out with me sometime I'm always up to bring someone out with!!


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Guessing what I know has been covered in PMs. Have always wanted to try fishing some sections of the Flat River. I am guessing it has some Smallmouth Bass at least in it and trout in the upper parts of the river. Might be a good river to canoe. Several public spots along the river where you should be able to put in a canoe in.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

I live in Lowell and have a Wooldridge jet and a 17' lake boat.

If it tells you anything....I pull the boats else where rather then fish close to home. There are fish around, but nothing to brag about and they definately are on the small side.

BTW, the Flat is an unmentionable.


----------

